
Going Home - jdorfman
https://blog.gerv.net/2018/02/going-home/
======
sciurus
For those unfamiliar with Gerv:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gervase_Markham_(programmer)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gervase_Markham_\(programmer\))

